# Preparing for full-time for 9 months...



## Mrscake (Dec 28, 2020)

Still stuck in an airbnb. No idea when we will be able to leave the UK. But! Happy to be here and feeling ready for some cold months in the UK learning how to full time wild camp. Be an adventure if nowt else.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 28, 2020)

I rented out a house once to come back and find wrecked and strange exotic plants growing in every space possible, Tennant forcibly removed by me very promto.


----------



## mjvw (Dec 28, 2020)

Welcome along from County Durham.


----------



## n brown (Dec 28, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> I rented out a house once to come back and find wrecked and strange exotic plants growing in every space possible, Tennant forcibly removed by me very promto.


how much did you get for the veg ?


----------



## The laird (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi welcome and enjoy all the best to get mobile like us all


----------

